# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كتابٌ عظيم لا تَنْقضِي عَجائِبُه .

## أم أروى المكية

الشيخ / عبد الكريم الخضير
   ابن القيم يقول : 
" أهل القرآن هم العالمون به ، العاملون بما فيه وإن لم يحفظوه عن ظهر قلب  ، وأما من حفظه ولم يفهمه ولم يعمل بما فيه فليس من أهله وإن أقام حروفه إقامة السهم " .
هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى بسط ، يحتاج إلى وقفة طويلة ، ويحتاج إلى مزيد من العناية ؛ لأنه يلاحظ على كثير من طلاب العلم هجر القرآن . 
هجرَ القرآن كثيرٌ من الإخوان ؛ نعم ، قد تجده حافظ ؛ حرص في أول عمره على حفظ القرآن ثم ضمن الحفظ وترك القرآن يكفي هذا ؟ لا يكفي .

وتجد بعض الإخوان - مع الأسف الشديد - عوام المسلمين أفضل منه بالنسبة لكتاب الله ، بعض الناس لا يفتح المصحف إلا إذا قُدر أنه حضر قبل الإقامة بدقائق بدل ما يضيِّع الوقت يقرأ القرآن ، فالقرآن كأنه عنده فضلة على الفرغة ، وبعض الناس من رمضان إلى رمضان .

لكن الإنسان إذا التزم ورداً معيناً لا يفرط فيه سفراً ولا حضراً ، وقد عرفنا من الناس وهو مسافر في طريقه من بلد إلى بلد إذا جاء وقت الورد* على جنب يقرأ حزبه ، وإذا انتهى واصل سفره .

الدنيا ملحوق عليها يا أخي ، ما هناك أمر يفوت ، المسألة أنفاس معدودة تتوقف مثلما انتهت* ، وخير ما تصرف فيه الأعمار كتاب الله جل وعلا.

   هو الكتاب الذي من قام يقرأه *** كأنما خاطب الرحمن بالكلمِ
  كتاب عظيم لا تنقضي عجائبه ، فيه حلول لجميع المشاكل ، فيه عصمة من الفتن ، والناس أحوج ما يكونون في هذه الظروف إلى الرجوع إلى كتاب الله جل وعلا .
على كل حال بعض الناس يشق عليه جداً أن يرتل وتعود الهذّ ، هذا يهذ ؛ ما في بأس ؛ لكن على ألا يهمل التدبر ، لا أقول : مع الهذ لأن هذا ما يصل إليه إلا بعد مراحل ؛ لأنا عرفنا أناس يقرؤون القرآن في يوم ويبكون من قراءته ، هؤلاء تجاوزوا مراحل . 
هذا الشخص اللي في البداية ويقول : الترتيل صعب عليه..؛ لأن بعض الناس إذا عرف النتيجة والمحصلة التي قرأها في هذا اليوم خمسة أجزاء ، ستة ، عشرة ، نشط ؛ لكن إذا رتل وتدبر في النهاية جزء هذا يكسل ، نقول : هذا لا بأس هذّ ، وحصّل أجر الحروف ، وخلي لك ختمت تدبر ، ولو كانت في السنة مرة ، اقرأ في هذا اليوم ورقة واحدة بالتدبر ، وامش على طريقك .

الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى ترجم لشخص يقرأ القرآن في ثلاث ، ديدنه عمره كله ، وله ختمة تدبر أمضى فيها عشرين سنة ، وبقي عليه أقل من جزء من القرآن ، توفي ولما يكملها ، فلا هذا ولا ذاك . 
يعني المسألة تحصيل الحروف والنشاط لقراءة القرآن يحصل بالهذ بلا شك ، لاسيما من تعود عليه ، والتدبر يجعل له وقت ولو يقرأ في كل يوم ورقة واحدة بالترتيل والتدبر والتفكر والاستنباط ، ويتفهم كلام الله ، ويراجع على هذه الورقة ما يعينه على فهم كتاب الله جل وعلا . 

نعم في حديث : (( لا يفقه من قرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث )) حمله أهل العلم على من كان ديدنه ذلك ، وأما من استغل الأوقات الفاضلة ، والأماكن الفاضلة في أوقات المضاعفات مثل هذا لا يتناوله مثل هذا الحديث ، على أن الناس يتفاوتون في هذا ، يعني إذا وجه هذا الكلام لعموم المسلمين نعم لعموم المسلمين لا يفقهون إذا قرؤوا ، لكن شخص متفرغ لقراءة القرآن ، يقول : أنا عندي استعداد أجلس بعد صلاة الصبح وأقرأ خمسة أجزاء ، وأجلس بعد صلاة الظهر واقرأ خمسة ، وأجلس بعد صلاة العصر وأقرأ خمسة نعم من غير مشقة بحيث يختم في يومين ، نقول : لا يا أخي أنت خالفت الحديث لا تقرأ الظهر ، اترك القراءة على شان تختم في ثلاثة أيام ، هذا حل ؟! ، هل هذا مراد النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام - من هذا الحديث ؟ نعم ، نعم يحل المسألة لو قيل له : اقرأ القرآن ، اقرأ بدل خمسة بعد صلاة الصبح ثلاثة ، بس على الوجه المأمور به ، بعد صلاة الظهر بدل خمسة اقرأ ثلاثة ، أما أن يقال له : اترك القراءة في وقت من هذه الأوقات لتقرأ القرآن في ثلاث ما هو بهذا المراد قطعاً ، نعم .

أما الذي يستطيع أن يقرأ القرآن على الوجه المأمور به ويكون ديدنه ، قراءة ترتيل وتدبر ولو قلّت قراءته ؛ هذا أفضل ، هذا أفضل واختيار أكثر أهل العلم ؛ لكن بعض الناس ما يستطيع يقرأ بالترتيل ، الذي تعود على الهذ ما يستطيع يقرأ بالترتيل ، لا بأس يقرؤه في شهر ، إيش المانع ؟ ، يقرأ على الوجه المأمور به كل يوم جزء أنفع له بكثير ، أنفع لقلبه ؛ لأن هذه الطريقة هي المحصلة للإيمان واليقين كما قال شيخ الإسلام ، وهذا هو الذي.. ، أُنزل القرآن من أجل هذا ؛ لكن من فضل الله -جل وعلا- أنه رتّب الأجر على مجرد النطق بالحروف ، إذا فاته طريقة أدرك طرائق - إن شاء الله تعالى - ، وهو على خير على كل حال .

---
(*) لعل العبارة : ( إذا جاء وقت الورد ( وقف ) على جنب يقرأ حزبه ) .
(*) لعل العبارة : ( المسألة أنفاس معدودة تتوقف متى ما انتهت ) .
---

 http://www.khudheir.com/ref/2676

----------

